# Reviews Web Sites (External)



## Quickbeam (Mar 21, 2003)

You asked for it, you got it! My first act as Moderator of the Reviews forum is to make a Sticky thread that has flashlight reviewer's websites listed.

These reviewers' websites are external to CandlePowerForums and their opinions may not necessarily reflect the opinions of the owners or operators of CandlePowerForums.com.

If you have or know of a Flashlight Reviews Website and would like it added to the list, post to this thread and I'll add it to the list in the first post (this one).

Let's try to keep it to websites dedicated to flashlight reviews or with a large number of flashlight reviews. I'm putting in a few of the obvious ones to get us started.

http://www.ledmuseum.org -------------------------- Craig's LED Museum
http://www.uwgb.edu/nevermab/led.htm ------------- Brock's Reviews
http://torchreviews.net ----------------------------- Chris M.'s reviews
http://www.flashlightreviews.com ------------------- Doug P. (Quickbeam)'s reviews
http://www.dansdata.com/ledlights.htm ------------- Dan's Data LED lights 
http://www.backpackgeartest.org/reviews/Lighting/ -- practical use reviews
http://www.flashlight-fan.com/ ---------------------- Bon's reviews (Japanese)
http://fuja.s22.xrea.com ---------------------------- Light*Mania (Japanese)
http://www.equipped.org/led_lights.htm 
http://www.equipped.org/shot_show_2003_lights.htm 
http://www.mindspring.com/~dave.heisler/reviews.html Dave Heisler's Flashlight Reviews 
http://www.mindspring.com/~dave.heisler/led.html ---- Dave Heisler's LED Flashlight Reviews 
http://www.mindspring.com/~dave.heisler/dive.html --- Dave Heisler's Dive Light Reviews 
Outdoorreview.com ---------------------------------- (URL shortened because of width problem) 
http://tools.reviewindex.com/reviews/flashlights_1.html 
http://www.canit.se/~griffon/outdoor/#light
http://members.aol.com/qn9513/myhomepage/index.html - Sean's Flashlight site
http://zelandeth.artamir.org/cpf/ ------------------------ Zelandeth's site
http://www.jtice.com/review --------------------------- jtice's site
http://www.cones.free-online.co.uk/ --------------------- Cones' site
http://www.tinwhistler.net/flashlights.htm ---------------- Whistler's site
http://www.richardhess.com/be/flashlights.htm ---------- rlhess' web site
http://zknives.com/flshlit/index.shtml
http://flashlight.myweb.hinet.net/
http://idleprocess.net/reviews/
http://park10.wakwak.com/~flashlight/
http://www.e-f-w.com/community/
http://www.webbikeworld.com/flashlight/flashlights.htm
http://kevin.htgk.org/fldb/.........Kevin's review database


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 24, 2003)

Here is a nice little bunch of reviews:

http://www.backpackgeartest.org/reviews/Lighting/


----------



## BON (Mar 25, 2003)

Most of the reviews are written in Japanese.
Add my Web site if it doesn't need to be written in English, please.

http://www.flashlight-fan.com/

Best regards,
BON


----------



## fuja (Apr 1, 2003)

Please add my site, although written in Japanese.

http://fuja.s22.xrea.com/


----------



## tech (Apr 4, 2003)

Anyone know where I could find a good hands-on review of the CMG Reactor III and the new Everled lights (preferable related to a 3d Mag)?

Thanks,
T


----------



## Velcro (Apr 5, 2003)

http://www.equipped.org/led_lights.htm
http://www.equipped.org/shot_show_2003_lights.htm
http://www.mindspring.com/~dave.heisler/reviews.html Dave Heisler's Flashlight Reviews
http://www.mindspring.com/~dave.heisler/led.html Dave Heisler's LED Flashlight Reviews
http://www.mindspring.com/~dave.heisler/dive.html Dave Heisler's Dive Light Reviews
Outdoorreview.com (URL shortened because of width problem)
http://tools.reviewindex.com/reviews/flashlights_1.html
http://www.canit.se/~griffon/outdoor/#light


----------



## iddibhai (Apr 20, 2003)

don't sean and other flashaholics have reviews sites?


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 20, 2003)

Post their links here and we'll add them to the list.


----------



## iddibhai (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/da_shwartz/flashlight.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks Guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

See below.


----------



## Sean (Jun 28, 2003)

My web site "Sean's Flashlight Site" address has changed! Quickbeam, please update your top post.

The new address is:
http://members.aol.com/qn9513/myhomepage/index.html 

Hopefully, it will be more "user friendly" being hosted by aol instead of geocities! And no more pop-up ads! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Jun 28, 2003)

As much as I dislike AOL, I don`t hate them nearly as much as I hate Yahoo`s freebie web-hosting nonsense - and at least AOL`s web pages spend most of their time online! Great to see your excellent site on a more stable host - I`ve lost count of the times in the past that I`ve tried to visit and found the door locked.....

I`ve a link to your pages on the Torch Reviews Site too, I`ll go update it in just a moment.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 28, 2003)

Sean, I just added the link to my website, so you're all set. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
(I've only got about 40 bytes left now, so you got lucky!!!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Sean (Jun 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chris M. said:*
As much as I dislike AOL, I don`t hate them nearly as much as I hate Yahoo`s freebie web-hosting nonsense - and at least AOL`s web pages spend most of their time online! Great to see your excellent site on a more stable host - I`ve lost count of the times in the past that I`ve tried to visit and found the door locked.....

I`ve a link to your pages on the Torch Reviews Site too, I`ll go update it in just a moment.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I knew I was forgetting someone! Chris, I added a link to your website on my homepage. 

Hopefully there will be no more down time. I've used AOL for a long time to host my pics so I can post them here. I finally realized that I can just move my whole darn site over and be done with Yahoo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 


[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
Sean, I just added the link to my website, so you're all set. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
(I've only got about 40 bytes left now, so you got lucky!!!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for that, on top no less! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif I've already got people linking to me from your website and you just put it up! Unless that was you testing things out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Only 40 bytes left!!! 

I actually ran out of space on AOL, I get 4MB per email address. So I just split the web pages up over 2 email accounts. I still have 20MB of free space! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif


----------



## Cones (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi,

Just posted my first ever website.

This has started with two reviews on the Surefire L4 and the Fa&Mi Spitlight. Let me know what you think?

Heres the site www.cones.free-online.co.uk

More reviews to follow shortly

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Zelandeth (Aug 6, 2003)

http://zelandeth.artamir.org <<My site has now got a flashlight reviews section. Just make the link point to http://zelandeth.artamir.org/cpf/ if you iwsh it to go straight to that page.

Thanks,

Zel.


----------



## jtice (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, mine doesnt have much on it yet.
But here it is anyway.
http://www.jtice.com/review

It and my homepage are also in my sig line.


----------



## HunterSon (Aug 31, 2003)

Add the Url to the end of this link for a reasonable Japanese to english translation.
http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/urltrurl?lp=ja_en&url=


----------



## Whistler (Oct 14, 2003)

Just discovered that my website isn't there yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif:


Whistler's flashlight site


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Oct 15, 2003)

Psst Whistler.... check out the first post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## rlhess (Oct 22, 2003)

For my opinion-laden page please see http://www.richardhess.com/be/flashlights.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2004)

I just added a "reviews only" page to my website, at http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/reviews.htm using the information from Quickbeam's first post in this thread.
Hope I got everything right. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Please PM me if I screwed something up or left somebody out.


----------



## Commander (Aug 23, 2004)

A great site:

http://www.zvis.com/flshlit/flashlgt.shtml


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 24, 2004)

added. Thank you!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 24, 2004)

Added to my website too, thank you!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mathieas (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 30, 2004)

My website currently points to all my reviews on CPF.
http://idleprocess.net/reviews/


----------



## Vrt (Feb 15, 2005)

A page I've found recently:

http://park10.wakwak.com/~flashlight/


----------



## OddOne (Feb 22, 2005)

I do flashlight reviews occasionally on my site, if that counts. (OddOne's White LED Information) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

oO


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 22, 2005)

Link added to my website, thank you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Vrt (Mar 9, 2005)

A page I've found recently:
http://flashlight.myweb.hinet.net/


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2005)

Link added to my website - thank you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.webbikeworld.com/flashlight/flashlights.htm

"Welcome to the wBW Flashlight page! Flashlight reviews, LED flashlights, rechargeable flashlights, Xenon bulb flashlights, head mounted flashlights and more. Flashlights come in very handy for working on motorcycles, so here's a list of our favorites!"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2005)

Link added to my website, thank you for pointing it out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 16, 2005)

Added all of the missing links to the first post.


----------



## hoodia (Apr 28, 2005)

A site I ran across:
http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/FLR.home.htm


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 29, 2005)

Hoodia, thanks. I'll let others elaborate on any details regarding that particular website for you. ...But not here please.


----------



## Dae (May 27, 2005)

well done!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Zvi (Jun 21, 2005)

Flashlight reviews from zvis.com were moved to http://zknives.com/flshlit/index.shtml


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2005)

New URL noted and recorded, thank you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_virus (Aug 2, 2005)

KevinL's "Flashlight Review Database" where users post their own reviews can be found at:

http://kevin.htgk.org/fldb/


----------



## Teh (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/FLR.home.htm

check this place out i found today, lots of reviews!


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 18, 2005)

This has already been mentioned and discussed.


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks this is excellent


----------



## europium (Oct 22, 2008)

Boy, this thread is out-of-date. Isn't there a whole new generation of review websites? 

Here's a couple: 

http://cpfreviews.com/
http://www.light-reviews.com/
http://edcreviews.blogspot.com/search/label/flashlights 

Here's a master list of links of SelfBuilt's CPF reviews: 
http://www.sliderule.ca/cpf.htm


----------



## Sean (Mar 29, 2009)

Could a moderator edit the first post? 

"Sean's Flashlight Site" is now hosted at/by yahoo Geocities. 
The correct link is: http://www.geocities.com/da_shwartz/index.html

I don't really have time to update the site anymore but I do plan on putting some new stuff up there. I'm almost at my Yahoo enforced "cap" so I can't do much more with it.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 29, 2009)

I post reviews of flashlights on my blog here. I also review other outdoors gear. 
http://specialcircumstancesinc.blogspot.com/

Coming up soon will be a couple FoxFury reviews!


----------



## maniacdave (Aug 7, 2009)

You might like a *nice photo comparison of several 10W flashlights*. It's in _Czech_, but the images is what matters. Very well done.

*Photo shootout (Eagletac M2XC4+M2C4 P7+M2XC4N 3xCree, Fenix TK40, XR-E mod, Solarforce L950M, Olight M30 Triton, Jetbeam M1X, Tiablo A9S Zoom, and one 50W HID)*:
http://www.ledmania.cz/recenze/preview-vykonnych-led-svitilen


----------



## cloggy (Feb 19, 2016)

Great thread but could perhaps be updated? Post in 2008 suggested that it is out-of-date- that's eight years ago.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2016)

^^ well....
If you know of anything new feel free to add it.


----------

